# Vito vom Waldwinkel daughter



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Are there any lines that are proven with Vito daughters for sport prospects?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Sue and Gabor from von Tajgetoz have used Vito several times. Check witih them.


----------

